#  Alternativmedizin >   Chiropraktik studieren, lohnt sich das? >

## Harald91

Hallo zusammen, 
habe lange nach einem passenden Forum gesucht und denke bin hier nun fündig geworden :Grin:  Erlaubt mir bitte erst einmal einiges zu meiner Wenigkeit zu sagen, da es eventuell eine Relevanz beim Beantworten der Frage hat. Ich habe vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mein Abitur gemacht, mein Durchschnitt war jetzt nicht der Kracher aber relativ okay. Wie die meisten Abiturienten wollte auch ich studieren, für mich kam nur etwas in Richtung Medizin/Pharmazie infrage. Leider war der NC zu hoch, sei es nun für das Medizin - oder Pharmazie Studium und auf Wartesemester keine Lust gehabt. Also habe ich mich kurzerhand für ein Dualstudium in Physiotherapie (B.Sc.) entschieden. 
Kommen wir nun zum eigentlichen Thema: Wie ihr aufgrund des Titels bereits erahnen könnt, geht es um das (umstrittene?) Studium "*Bachelor und Master of Science in Chiropraktik*". Die Chiropraktik hat mich fasziniert und sagt mir einfach mehr zu als die Physiotherapie, weshalb ich auch momentan über einen Wechsel nachdenke. Ich bin mir da jedoch noch etwas unsicher. Wie bei jeder Sache die mich brennend interessiert habe ich mich auch diesmal auf verschiedenen Seiten reingelesen, was die Chiropraktik anbelangt. Neben Leuten die es bis zum Himmel preisen und von ihren eigenen positiven Erfahrungen berichten (auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis), gibt es natürlich auch die Sorte, die das ganze "verteufeln" (mal krass ausgedrückt) und es als eine "Pseudo-Medizin" betiteln. An der Stelle würde ich auch gerne ein Zitat bzw. These von dem Facharzt für orthopädische Chirurgie Max Geiser (u.a. auch durch seine Publikation in der Schweizerischen Ärztezeitung bekannt) heranführen, und zwar das _mit der manipulativen Behebung von Fehlstellungen der Wirbelgelenke verschiedenste von diesen Fehlstellungen verursachte Krankheiten heilen zu können [...] widersprechen allen im 20. und 21. Jahrhundert erkannten Fakten über die Anatomie, Physiologie und Pathologie des menschlichen Organismus_.. Aber sagt nicht genau das die Chiropraktik? 
Ein weiter Einwand wäre auch die gesellschaftliche (Mehrheit?)Meinung zur Chiropraktik. Im Volksmund einfach nur als "gefährliches knacken/einrenken" bekannt oder vielen allerhöchstens bekannt von Two and a Half Men (Alan Harper), wo man auch an dem Beruf kein gutes Haar lässt (und nicht nur in Deutschland hat so ne Serie mehr als Millionen von Zuschauern). Grundsätzlich ist Deutschland im Gegensatz zu anderen EU-Ländern auch sehr weit hinterher bzgl. Anerkennung der Chiropraktik. In der Schweiz sind studierte Chiropraktiker in vielen Sachen mit Humanmediziner, den Zahnarzt, den Tierarzt und den Apotheker gleichgestellt. (Vgl. Wikipedia) und einfach angesehener. Und nicht jeder 0815-Heilpraktiker mit Halbwissen von Wochenend-Seminaren darf die Chiropraktik dort ausüben, mit dem dann Akademiker in ein Topf geworfen werden.
Worauf ich hinaus will: Wozu etwas studieren, was einem Spaß macht und sogar das "richtige" wäre, mit dem man aber auf dem Arbeitsmarkt nicht gut abschneidet? Ich will ja nicht irgendeinem Hobby nachgehen sondern auch Geld verdienen und davon (am besten gut) leben können. Oder bin ich in der Überlegung vielleicht doch zu pessimistisch? In anderen Ländern sieht die Chance natürlich besser aus (in den USA z.B. ist das Gehalt überdurchschnittlich gut für deutsche Verhältnisse), bin auch mehrsprachig aufgewachsen, aber Deutschland bleibt nun einmal meine erste Anlaufstelle zum Arbeiten. 
Dazu kommt auch noch, dass das Studium 10.500 im Jahr kostet (!) und man bis jetzt nur in Dresden die Möglichkeit hat, dass Studium zu absolvieren. Bin in Köln wohnhaft und mit dem Gedanken in Dresden anzufangen kann ich mich schwer anfreunden. Die Möglichkeit ein Stipendium zu bekommen besteht zwar aber ist nichts Sicheres. 
Man muss halt auch dazu sagen, dass es in Deutschland relativ wenig Chiropraktiker gibt so wie auch die Möglichkeit es zu studieren. Es ist ganz frisch. Vielleicht einfach mal abwarten bzw. Physiotherapie weitermachen bis sich auch etwas in NRW ergibt zum Studieren? Eventuell kann ich einige Module sogar anerkennen lassen, wenn ich Chiropraktik studieren möchte? Immerhin habe ich streng genommen viele von den Modulen wie Anatomie, Physiologie oder Biomechanik. 
Was sagt ihr zu dem ganzen? Ich bin für Einwände, Zuspruch und allgemein andere Meinungen offen und freue mich auch sehr darüber. Deshalb bin ich ja auch hier ^^ 
Liebe Grüße!

----------


## Harald91

Kann keiner etwas dazu sagen?

----------


## josie

Hallo Harald!
Ich kenne den Studiengang nicht, deshalb tue ich mich auch schwer etwas zu sagen. Es gibt ja bei uns Orthopäden, die die Chiropraxis mit anbieten und ich tue mich gerade schwer, dein Studium da einzufügen.
Du kannst ja dann vermutlich nicht über die Krankenkasse abrechnen und Heilpraktiker bist auch nicht, weil es heute ja viele gibt, die eine Zusatzversicherung haben und dann auch das über die Versicherung abrechnen wollen. 
Des weiteren habe ich ein zwiespältiges Gefühl bei der Chiropraxis, sicher gibt es Menschen, wo das problemlos funktioniert, aber es gibt auch Menschen, wo es besser ist, das nicht anzuwenden und wo erhebliche Schäden dadurch entstehen können, deshalb würde ich nicht unbedingt zu dir gehen, wenn ich was in der Richtung mache, dann würde ich zum Osteopathen gehen.

----------


## Harald91

Grüß dich Josie, 
erst einmal vielen Dank für eine Antwort. Dachte da kommt überhaupt nichts mehr. 
Nun zu deinem Beitrag: Ich will Dir überhaupt nicht zu nah treten, aber Du scheinst in deiner Denkweise noch sehr von der "alten Schule" zu sein. Selbst wenn ich ein Zitat vom orthopädische Chirurgie Max Geiser bzgl. der Chiropraktik herangeführt habe, bin ich der Meinung, dass es sich dabei um eine zu anerkennende medizinische Wissenschaft handelt, da du von einem zwiespaltigem Gefühl gesprochen hattest. Und da wären wir wieder bei dem Punkt, welchen ich am Anfang angesprochen hatte. Die Gesellschaftliche Meinung zu diesem Beruf. Selbst Du, als Krankenschwester, äußers dein "ungutes" Gefühl. Das ist ein Aspekt, der schon eine Rolle spielt. Wenn die Mehrheit so denken, wird man dementsprechend keine Patienten haben. Das Studium dauert immerhin 6 Jahre, da wird man sicherlich keinen Hokuspokus lernen. Noch dazu wird der Studiengang an der Uni Zürich angeboten, auch die Möglichkeit zum promivieren für einen Medizinischen Doktortitel (Dr. med. chiro) ist gegeben. In der Schweiz ist der Chiropraktiker viel anerkannter und mit den Human/Zahnmedizinern auf einer Stufe (Kannst den Chiropraktiker ruhig als eigenen Beruf einordnen, selbst wenn einige Schulmediziner diesen Zusatz anbieten sollten, sind sie sicherlich nicht so bewandert darin, wie jemand, der es über ein jahrelanges Studium gelernt hat statt über irgendwelche Seminare/Kurse. Oder es ist einfach ein Arzt mit zwei Fachrichtungen. Gibt ja auch z.B. einen Inneren Mediziner der sich danach auf Chirugie o.ä. spezialisiert hat). Vgl. UZH - Medizinische Fakultät - Chiropraktikstudium
Und eben weil auch Schulmediziner wie die Orthopäden diesen Zusatz anbieten, spricht es ganz für die Chiropraktik. Ob sie bei einem Menschen mehr Schaden als Nutzen hat, muss der Chirotherapeut/Praktiker wissen. Das gehört auch zu seinem Job, er kann diagnostizieren. Durch die Krankenkasse kann in Deutschland eventuell abkassiert werden, wenn man als Behandlung eine Heilpraktische Untersuchung angibt, sofern die (Privat)versicherung den Zusatz hat und das überhaupt übernehmt (einige übernehmen z.B. den Osteopathen). In der Schweiz weiß ich z.B., dass man man dort auch über die Krankenkasse die Behandlung des Chiropraktiker abrechnen kann. Wie bereits erwähnt, im Ausland stehen die Chancen sehr gut, würde gerne aber vor erst in Deutschland bleiben, daher auch dieses Thema  :Smiley:  
Da ich momentan jedoch in Köln wohnhaft bin, bleibt mir wenn überhaupt leider nur die Möglichkeit, in Dresden zu studieren (Vgl. Chiropraktik Akademie | Chiropraktik Studium, Chiropractic Master, Ausbildung, Seminare | Studium). Neben dem Studium wird man auch auf die Heilpraktiker Prüfung vorbereitet, aber auch nur, weil man ohne sie den Beruf in Deutschland nicht ausüben kann.

----------


## josie

Hallo Harald!  

> Selbst Du, als Krankenschwester, äußers dein "ungutes" Gefühl. Das ist  ein Aspekt, der schon eine Rolle spielt. Wenn die Mehrheit so denken,  wird man dementsprechend keine Patienten haben

 Das ist nicht nur ein ungutes Gefühl, sondern berufliche Erfahrung. Ich selber hatte schon chiroprakt. Anwendungen, wo es mir hinterher um ein vielfaches schlechter ging als vorher, ich habe eine 1/2 std. gebraucht, um überhaupt von der Liege hochzukommen.
Wenn also der nicht med. Chiropaktiker nicht über die KK abrechnen kann, dann wird auch an Voruntersuchungen gespart und es wird nicht festgestellt, ob ein Pat. z.b. einen Bandscheibenvorfall hat, der durch eine chirop. Behandlung sich durchaus verschlechtern kann, oder ob jemand eine Osteoporose hat und nach eine chirop. Behandlung eine Wirbelfraktur bekommt, das sind Fälle, die durchaus in meiner KH-Praxis vorgekommen sind. 
Ein Pat der gesetzlich versichert ist, wird aber eher selten eine Therapie wählen, wo er alle Voruntersuchungen und die Behandlung selberzahlen muß  

> Neben dem Studium wird man auch auf die Heilpraktiker Prüfung  vorbereitet, aber auch nur, weil man ohne sie den Beruf in Deutschland  nicht ausüben kann.

 Das ist auch absolut notwendig, ohne die Heilpraktikerprüfung und ohne Eintragung ins Heilpraktikerverzeichnis kann über private Zusatzversicherungen nicht abgerechnet werden, also wieder wird der Pat aus eign. Tasche zahlen   

> aber Du scheinst in deiner Denkweise noch sehr von der "alten Schule" zu sein

 s. o. Du wolltest eine Antwort und ich habe dir meine Meinung dazu geschildert. Alte Schule weiß ich nicht, die Chiropraxis ist ja jetzt auch nicht brandneu, soviel ich weiß, gibt es sie schon seit dem 19. Jahrhundert

----------


## Harald91

Hallo zurück  :Smiley:    

> Das ist nicht nur ein ungutes Gefühl, sondern berufliche Erfahrung. Ich  selber hatte schon chiroprakt. Anwendungen, wo es mir hinterher um ein  vielfaches schlechter ging als vorher, ich habe eine 1/2 std. gebraucht,  um überhaupt von der Liege hochzukommen.
> Wenn also der nicht med. Chiropaktiker nicht über die KK abrechnen kann,  dann wird auch an Voruntersuchungen gespart und es wird nicht  festgestellt, ob ein Pat. z.b. einen Bandscheibenvorfall hat, der durch  eine chirop. Behandlung sich durchaus verschlechtern kann, oder ob  jemand eine Osteoporose hat und nach eine chirop. Behandlung eine  Wirbelfraktur bekommt, das sind Fälle, die durchaus in meiner KH-Praxis  vorgekommen sind. 
> Ein Pat der gesetzlich versichert ist, wird aber eher selten eine  Therapie wählen, wo er alle Voruntersuchungen und die Behandlung  selberzahlen muß

 Da bist du nicht die einzige und wirst auch leider nicht die einzige bleiben. However, so wie es gute Ärzte gibt, gibt es auch schlechte. Sicherlich können dir genau so gut tausende Patienten über ihre schlechte Erfahrungen mit Anhängern der Schulmedizin erzählen. Ich selbst hatte schon so viele Ärzte kennengelernt, wo ich mir nur dachte "hat der Typ überhaupt studiert", wo man nichts weiter als nur ein Versuchskaninchen gewesen ist und man sich kaum besser gefühlt hat, nach dem einnehmen der verschriebenen Medikamente ("Wenn das nicht hilft, kommen sie wieder"). Da in Deutschland und sonst wo, durch Seminare/Kurse, irgend welche Heilpraktiker mit ihrem Halbwissen die Chiropraktik gesetzlich ausüben dürfen, kommt es m.E. zu solchen o.g. Situationen. 
Die wenigsten Leute haben da eine differenzierte Vorgehensweise im bilden ihrer Meinung. Daher sollte es in Deutschland m.E. eine Regelung bzw. Gesetzliche Festlegung genau wie in der Schweiz geben. Nur studierte Chiropraktiker, deren Studium in den ersten Semestern in etwa identisch mit dem Studium der Humanmedizin ist. Der Beruf bedarf international eine revolutionäre Veränderung und Anpassung.   

> s. o. Du wolltest eine Antwort und ich habe dir meine Meinung dazu  geschildert. Alte Schule weiß ich nicht, die Chiropraxis ist ja jetzt  auch nicht brandneu, soviel ich weiß, gibt es sie schon seit dem 19.  Jahrhundert

 In dieser Wissenschaft hat sich mittlerweile sehr sehr viel getan. Vieles wurden neuen medizinischen Kenntnisen angepasst und seriöse Chiropraktiker arbeitet nur noch mit Röntgenbildern und anderen moderern Geräten.

----------


## kaya

Hallo, 
die Frage, ob sich das Studium am Ende für Dich lohnt, können wir Dir wohl nicht beantworten.
Deine Bedenken hinsichtlich der Kosten und des Studienortes hast Du ja schon geäußert. 
 Hinweisen möchte ich Dich aber auf sehr viele Sportmediziner und vor allem orthopädische Reha-Klniken bei denen die Chiropraktik zusammen mit der Physiotherapie zum Behandlungs-Programm gehört. Und das nicht ohne Grund.   
 An Deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen, Kontakt zu Studenten der Uni in Dresden aufzunehmen. Die sind sicher weitaus informierter, was die Berufsaussichten angeht. 
Viel Erfolg...

----------


## hustikuss

Ich denke auch, du solltest mit Leuten sprechen, die das machen oder schon gemacht haben.

----------


## Hagebutte

Ich finde Chiropraktik eine tolle Sache - leider findet man gute Chiropraktiker heute sehr selten.
Wegen Nackenbeschwerden hat mich mein Arzt früher gelegentlich eingerenkt, danach war alles wieder super - leider ist er nun in Rente...

----------


## AnneBerger

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, liebe Hagebutte. Ich hab meine Rückenschmerzen zum Glück auch mit Chiropraktik in den Griff bekommen. Aber natürlich ist es wichtig, dass man sich einen Experten sucht. Mir hat Topchiropraktiker sehr geholfen. Lieben Gruß Anne

----------


## Lottel

Wie hast du dich denn nun entschieden, die Frage ist ja schon etwas her und mich würde interessieren, ob du denn eventuell eine berufliche Richtung nun eingeschlagen hast oder nicht, wie sind deine Erfahrungen?
Ob es sich nachher lohnen wird ist immer eine Frage, aber ich denke vielleicht kann man es ja noch mit einem anderen sinnvollen Bereich kombinieren, denn dann hast du eine doppelte Absicherung.

----------

